
Plastic abuse photography – free Mac tool for Earth Day, Sunday April 22, 2018 - jsfunfun
http://www.HugoMM.com
======
teovall
I don't know what's up with the title of this post, but this actually seems
like a pretty decent photo organizing app and it's on sale for free (usually
$129.99).

